# o téměř pět procent



## winpoj

Zdravím,

zrovna čtu na jednom zpravodajském serveru, že: "Prognózy se zhoršují. HDP eurozóny pokleslo o téměř pět procent".

Nějak se mi to nelíbí. Myslím, že by to pořadí mělo být: "téměř o pět procent". Nevím ale, jestli to není jen můj subjektivní názor.

Co myslíte?


----------



## jazyk

Myslím, že Ti to vadí, protože předložky se nacházejí většinou těsně před pojmem, ke kterému se vztahují.


----------



## winpoj

Dík za reakci, jazyku. Předpokládám tedy, že by se původní pořadí dalo označit za "stylistickou chybu".


----------



## texpert

Všiml jsem si, že se to běžně přehlíží, jazykový korektor to často ani neopravuje. Mám dojem, že to míří mezi "stylistické neobratnosti".


----------



## werrr

A proč by to měla být chyba? V jednom případě rozvíjí příslovce „téměř“ jenom číslovku „pět“, v druhém případě rozvíjí celý výraz „o pět procent“.


----------

